# $100k



## Jin (Jul 14, 2020)

You get $100,000. You may not spend it on things you need.

Only on something(s) you want. 

What do you use the money to buy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2020)

down payment on a house


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> down payment on a house



B-O-R-I-N-G

try again. 

House is something you need. 

Nothing practical. 

All your other needs have been met. What luxury do you indulge in?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 14, 2020)

Tesla model s ludicrous speed and ludicous +

Maybe a model x


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 14, 2020)

Gianna Michaels


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

World travel. There are so many places I'd like to go to, $100k would make a good dent in that list. 

First up, Machu Pichu. Then riverboat the Amazon. I'd have to hit Antarctica just to say I did it. Always wanted to go to Australia. Swing by New Zealand to see the All Black's do a Haka in person. Great Wall of China. Swing by Japan to see a big sun'uva'bitch that lives there. Trans Siberian Railroad. So many places in Europe, Rome, Scandinavia and Iceland, to see the Northern Lights, castles in England, Spain, Greece, Off to Egypt, check out Madagascar.

Fukk things, I prefer experiences. The memories are better.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 14, 2020)

I would use it to get my license to grow hemp and purchase all the necessaries to grow it AND refine it.  I’d come up with a clever name, and market it as “organic small batch” to make maximum profits.

 I’ll pay you back in 3 years... thanks in advance.


----------



## Trump (Jul 14, 2020)

Buy the Mrs bigger tits


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2020)

Hookers and blow.

Nah really, I'd use it as a bridge towards retirement. I'm getting too old fer this line of work.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 14, 2020)

A new Breitling and this


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 14, 2020)

1962 Impala convertible (hard top would be fine too). Black, red factory interior. 327, powerglide trans. Reinforced, molded and powder coated frame. Everything that can be chromed would be, control arms, axle , fuel tank. Everything. 4 custom built and engraved pumps, 8 batteries, 4 switches. Front back and 3 wheel. 80 spoke, cross laced,  13" wire wheels. White walls. 

100k might not be enough but it'd get me close.


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 14, 2020)

I started working on BMW'S in 97,back when all the had were 3,5,7s...and a few Ms..but today,so many problems,so many models..but the E46 M3!!!.. I'd spend my 100 on a 2002 E46 M3 and add a Dinan Super Charger...with Scrick Cams and a Stage 3 head mod..About 450 to 470bhp...


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 14, 2020)

diabetic related companies stocks(insulin, glucose monitoring devices). the percent of diabetics is going to climb from 10%-40% in the next 5 years


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd put it in the stock market, but if that weren't an option then definitely travel and hookers.


----------



## simplesteve (Jul 14, 2020)

I like the idea of bigger tits, I bet I could get the Mrs. Some really big ones with 100k. 

Or I would take the new Chevy suburban Duramax that's coming out.


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> World travel. There are so many places I'd like to go to, $100k would make a good dent in that list.



I'm with CJ on this. I'd put the wife and I on a nice cruise ship and just start going. Head out of NY and return to the same place. We don't live high end so we could make it stretch. I would think we could get 4 months of travel out of 100k. I would probably gain about 25 lbs and look like a smashed bag of dog shit since I don't workout on vacation but my God, it would be worth it!


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 14, 2020)

Custom guitars and amps for certain!


----------



## Trump (Jul 14, 2020)

I have changed my mind I would leave the wife at home and fly to Thailand and see how long it takes to spend it all on lady boys


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 14, 2020)

For a hundred grand I could probably build a pretty bad ass home gym with really good climate control and shit.  Travel also sounds good.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 14, 2020)

An early 70's Chevy C10 that looks like absolute dog shit on the outside but has a flawless interior with a blown 454 under the hood.

A trip back to Iceland. The first time was absolutely amazing and I've been wanting to go back ever since

A complete woodshop with all the high-grade stuff like Sawstop, Grizzly etc...

or travel to Thailand and see what kind of trouble I could get into.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 14, 2020)

1967 Chevelle SS
4 spd manual
454 BB
 *Flawless*

Stupid awesome vacation with the wife and gf.


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2020)

Come on Jin, posing a question does not exempt you from answering it so lets hear it.


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 14, 2020)

Open a gym for sure


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd invest it all, which is what I do now with similar amounts. Boring but true. 

Apart from rolexes (2) and cars (2), I have no real luxury items and no desire to add to those two either. Could go the BGH route and spend it all on a trip to LA to bang all the pornstars that "escort" I guess but you really don't need $100k for that shit. Jada Stevens, ass for days, is yours for $1-2k. Jesse Jane would be a lot of fun too.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> World travel. There are so many places I'd like to go to, $100k would make a good dent in that list.
> 
> First up, Machu Pichu. Then riverboat the Amazon. I'd have to hit Antarctica just to say I did it. Always wanted to go to Australia. Swing by New Zealand to see the All Black's do a Haka in person. Great Wall of China. Swing by Japan to see a big sun'uva'bitch that lives there. Trans Siberian Railroad. So many places in Europe, Rome, Scandinavia and Iceland, to see the Northern Lights, castles in England, Spain, Greece, Off to Egypt, check out Madagascar.
> 
> Fukk things, I prefer experiences. The memories are better.



Machu Picchu was amazing. Hiked the Inca Trail last year and also climbed to SkyLodge and spent the night- possibly the coolest thing I have ever done. Look up SkyLodge.

I would start off with my 100k by repeating that trip; I’ve been all over the world and it was THAT incredible.


----------



## Tatlifter (Jul 14, 2020)

Finish out my sprinter van travel the country.  Whatever is left would be plane tickets for world travel


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> B-O-R-I-N-G
> 
> try again.
> 
> ...


crack and hookers


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm also going with CJ on this one, perfect answer.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 14, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> 1962 Impala convertible (hard top would be fine too). Black, red factory interior. 327, powerglide trans. Reinforced, molded and powder coated frame. Everything that can be chromed would be, control arms, axle , fuel tank. Everything. 4 custom built and engraved pumps, 8 batteries, 4 switches. Front back and 3 wheel. 80 spoke, cross laced,  13" wire wheels. White walls.
> 
> 100k might not be enough but it'd get me close.


 add a 68 camaro ss in there n itd b complete


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2020)

drugs and more drugs


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 14, 2020)

Juice & high class hookers


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 14, 2020)

I've already got an excellent audio system but nowhere near what I dream about so I'd spend a bunch right there.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 14, 2020)

Id put it into building some kinda gym.


----------



## testnoob (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll tell you what I'd do........ two chicks at the same time man.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 14, 2020)

I have always wanted a moat that went around my house and a draw bridge I would have to lower if someone wanted to visit.

Never tried getting a quote for it, but yeah... that’s what I would buy.


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2020)

snake said:


> Come on Jin, posing a question does not exempt you from answering it so lets hear it.



It’s a toss up between travel and a car. 

I think there’s a lot more value in the travel experience but I also love fast cars. I get to at least one foreign country a year because I tag along with my wife for her work. And I’ve traveled a fair amount in general. 

So either world travel or I would commission S30W to build me a street legal 10 second 1939 Chevy pickup. 




Not just like this, but something like it. Maybe in matte black.

I love the new C8 but my wife And I both really like the look of these old Chevy pickups. And it’s a lot more unique.


----------



## testnoob (Jul 14, 2020)

testnoob said:


> I'll tell you what I'd do........ two chicks at the same time man.



Excuse this answer I just watched office space and it fit


----------



## tinymk (Jul 15, 2020)

We would travel the world and experience the different cultures and see the sight..Since I have some experience in this and have checked a few boxes, first stop would be Africa on a couple weeks safari.


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait!!!  Can I change my answer?

Synthol. ALL THE SYNTHOL!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## DOOM (Jul 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> World travel. There are so many places I'd like to go to, $100k would make a good dent in that list.
> 
> First up, Machu Pichu. Then riverboat the Amazon. I'd have to hit Antarctica just to say I did it. Always wanted to go to Australia. Swing by New Zealand to see the All Black's do a Haka in person. Great Wall of China. Swing by Japan to see a big sun'uva'bitch that lives there. Trans Siberian Railroad. So many places in Europe, Rome, Scandinavia and Iceland, to see the Northern Lights, castles in England, Spain, Greece, Off to Egypt, check out Madagascar.
> 
> Fukk things, I prefer experiences. The memories are better.


This was originally my answer as well. Traveling is my never ending passion! Just not right now.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 15, 2020)

So with my $100.000.00 I would put it towards a beach house in Costa Rica. Specifically Puerto Viejo on the Caribbean side of the country close to the Panama border.


Good surf, good food, good vibes. 
Pura Vida!


----------



## Grego (Jul 15, 2020)

GH until my jaw was as big as Arnold's ex


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 15, 2020)

DOOM said:


> So with my $100.000.00 I would put it towards a beach house in Costa Rica. Specifically Puerto Viejo on the Caribbean side of the country close to the Panama border.
> 
> 
> Good surf, good food, good vibes.
> Pura Vida!



Well fuk yeah


----------



## Yaya (Jul 15, 2020)

Drugs 
Whores
Maybe a kodiak bear cub.

Me and the hookers can get all whacked out and play with the fuzzy little future killer


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> Buy the Mrs bigger tits



That amount of $ would buy some massive tits....


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

I would put a down payment on a cabin that has no neighbors for at least a mile...


----------



## DOOM (Jul 15, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> I would put a down payment on a cabin that has no neighbors for at least a mile...


Yes!! But not too far from the dispensary.


----------



## Jin (Jul 16, 2020)

Forgot one thing. Full sleeve traditional Japanese tattoo. Done the old way: with a stick. 

What would I get? I would let the artist decide most likely. 




Fun fact: the colors in these tattoos get more intense over time.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 16, 2020)

I want to amend my response.

$90K on hookers & blow.

$10K on this beast of a home gym so I can get me training done proper regardless of the Covid situation and the Instagram Bois taking pics in the squat rack.


----------



## snake (Jul 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> You get $100,000. You may not spend it on things you need.
> Only on something(s) you want.
> What do you use the money to buy?



Was thinking about this and if there was an additional zero on that number, the answer would be easy.
 
Answer: A couple hundred acres with a nice bass pond on it that backs up to State Game land. I don't even want a cabin on it, I want to build that myself.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jul 16, 2020)

If I had 100k laying around I'd put it toward a new log skidder pry a Deere 640h and turn it in to a million or more. Than donate some to help out children hospitals and spend the rest on hookers fast cars and gear.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 16, 2020)

Grand Cherokee Srt and some travel.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 16, 2020)

I would be partying with Bro Bundy, then we would fly to Deadlifters gym to Pump while we’re all Jacked Up!!! If I’m being honest lol :32 (19):


----------



## zeke42 (Jul 16, 2020)

A new dodge challenger.


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2020)

Why does snake get a million????


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Forgot one thing. Full sleeve traditional Japanese tattoo. Done the old way: with a stick.
> 
> What would I get? I would let the artist decide most likely.
> 
> ...



All this time in Japan and you haven't done it? That's literally the only reason I'd go to Japan.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 16, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I want to amend my response.
> 
> $90K on hookers & blow.
> 
> $10K on this beast of a home gym so I can get me training done proper regardless of the Covid situation and the Instagram Bois taking pics in the squat rack.



I have this strange feeling that's more than 10k lol


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Forgot one thing. Full sleeve traditional Japanese tattoo. Done the old way: with a stick.
> 
> What would I get? I would let the artist decide most likely.
> 
> ...



Wish I could have a 'do-over' on mine :^ /


----------



## Tneus525 (Jul 18, 2020)

I’d go with a ZL1 Camaro and a turbo Rzr lol


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 18, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Wish I could have a 'do-over' on mine :^ /



I have a full back piece that I wish I could have a do-over on.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2020)

Retirement padding, and the never ending quest to get the fuk outta the rat race! Carry on.


----------



## bvs (Jul 18, 2020)

Id have a large cabnet/fridge full of all the best pharma and ugl gear


----------



## Jin (Jul 18, 2020)

bvs said:


> Id have a large cabnet/fridge full of all the best pharma and ugl gear



Wow. That’s actually impressive dedication. No chance I’d spend the money on that


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jul 18, 2020)

Deposit down for a real nice ****ing house. A deposit for a house in the UK is like £45k if they are asking for 10%, absolutely impossible to save that up and have a life. The rest would go on furniture!


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 18, 2020)

Probably a Hellcat Redeye, and use the leftover to build a memory or 2 with some porn stars.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 19, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Retirement padding, and the never ending quest to get the fuk outta the rat race! Carry on.



Heck yeah
You’re a real cowboy Stone. Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2020)

where do you live central London??



CantTouchThis said:


> Deposit down for a real nice ****ing house. A deposit for a house in the UK is like £45k if they are asking for 10%, absolutely impossible to save that up and have a life. The rest would go on furniture!


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> where do you live central London??



He's a fancy boy, he lives on Downing Street.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jul 19, 2020)

I'd buy another guitar or two, another drum kit, some fancy PA system, a badass home theater system and TV.
For my wife I'd get us a nice wooden fence around our property. Most of our adjacent neighbors have fences, so it won't take much to finish fencing our back yard.
I'd go ahead and buy a year's worth of gear.
I might even buy some recreational drugs like ecstasy or cocaine. That's probably a very bad idea, but fvck it, it's a hypothetical situation here. I haven't touched any kind of drugs other than prescription methadone and testosterone (+blasting testosterone propionate and cypionate &#55357;&#56841 in over 18 years.
Yep. That's what I'd do with $100k.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> where do you live central London??


hes from lower uncton


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 19, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Retirement padding, and the never ending quest to get the fuk outta the rat race! Carry on.



Wise Bloke, here. Money = freedom and no one owning yer time.


----------



## AKatt (Jul 20, 2020)

I would do some traveling- notably to Russia, Finland, and the Gulf of Mexico. Also I would probably buy a brand new Mazda MX-5 and trick it out a little. The rest would go into a few mutual funds/stocks for a rainy day fund.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 21, 2020)

skin removal surgery first then bikes and a new trailer to haul them bitches. I want some old harleys and Indian bikes!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 21, 2020)

bigdog said:


> skin removal surgery first then bikes and a new trailer to haul them bitches. I want some old harleys and Indian bikes!



Love the harleys


----------



## stonetag (Jul 22, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Love the harleys


Agree. Love both real, and steel horses.


----------



## MS1605 (Jul 22, 2020)

If im being honest, Im buying $100k of coke, taking a weeks vacation from my 9-5 and flipping that for $700k...


----------



## Jin (Jul 22, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> If im being honest, Im buying $100k of coke, taking a weeks vacation from my 9-5 and flipping that for $700k...



Pops gave me budget for entire semester so I could learn to manage money. 

Road trip from Va to Miami. 7K turns into 30K. 

He also taught me business....

I like your thinking but probably too risky for me these days with a family.


----------



## The Tater (Jul 23, 2020)

A panhead chopper, payoff my debt.


----------

